# I THINK I NEED VALIUM



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

HEY ALL~IT'S BEEN AWHILE SINCE MY LAST POST. I'VE BEEN FEELING WELL. EXCEPT FOR THE PAST 2WEEKS. I'M GETTING READY TO GO ON A SMALL VACATION AND HERE LATELY I'VE BEEN GETTING MY OLD SYMPTOMS BACK. EXCEPT THIS TIME I'VE BEEN HAVING WHAT I CALL PANIC ATTACKS. THE BEST WAY TO DESCRIBE IT IS A NERVOUS ADRENALINE FEELING. I GET SWEATY,CRAMPY,NASEUAS, AND HAVE SOME D. I'M WONDERING IF I AM HAVING ANXIETY ATTACKS FOR MY UP COMING TRIP. THIS HAPPEN TO ME BACK IN SEPT. WHEN I LEFT FOR MEXICO. I DIDNT HAVE A GREAT TRIP BUT WASNT BAD EITHER. I'M JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE ELSE HAS HAD THESE SAME SYMPTOMS> CURRENTLY I'M TAKING THE CALTRATE AND ALSO AMITRIPTALYNE TO PUT SOME WEIGHT BACK ON AND IT HELPS WITH CONTROLLING THE D AND CRAMPING. I HAVE GOTTEN MY WEIGHT UP{THANK GOD}. BUT I'M THINKING I NEED VALIUM FOR THE ANXIETY. CAN I GET SOME ADVICE PLEASE BEFORE I DO TAKE THE VALIUM? THANKS.


----------



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd be interested in peoples experiences with valium too.My doctor suggested it might help me get to my sisters wedding later in the year - I can't see me being able to go with my anxiety and D otherwise.I've never taken anything like this before but am a bit concerned as I do seem to get a lot of side effects when I take any medication.How does it make you feel? Do you generally get any side effects?Tallgirl.Shae - hope something works for you and you have a great holiday


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I only took it once, as a pain killer for a small doctor's office surgery. The only thing I wanted, the next day, was MORE (and not for the pain). Valium was a real drug abuse scrip in the 70s. Be careful.Mark


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

My grandmother got addicted to Valium years ago. I don't think she's hooked on it any more, but I do know she still has it around and uses it sometimes. Do be very careful. I think it would help for short-term anxiety issues, but not as something to take more than very occasionally.


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

I APPRECIATE EVERYONES CONCERNS WITH VALIUM BEING ADDICTIVE. THE FEW TIMES I DID TAKE IT IT MADE ME FEEL REALLY SLEEPY AND KINDA SLOW. IM CONCERNED ABOUT IT'S ADDICTIVENESS AS WELL. BU TI'M THE TYPE OF PERSON WHO DOESN'T EVEN TAKE ANY THING FOR HEADACHES. I'M JUST LOOKING FOR SOMETHING TO HELP WITH THE PLANE TRIP AND SUCH. MAYBE I WILL TAKE IT MAYBE NOT? THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Shae,Everything you're describing is what I went through in my first 3-4 years of learning to live with IBS & IBD. I'd never been nervous or panicked on a plane in my life until the D was a daily part of it. I would sit in my airplane seat feeling fine and out of nowhere, wham-o, I would get clammy, sweaty, hyperventilate, have a terrible urge to run, etc. Thankfully I had learned some relaxation breathing techniques that I could employ and this would help to calm me. I later learned to take along meditation CDs, relaxation CDs, and soothing music, and now plug-in myself to my iPod while in the airport terminal and on the plane and voila, no more panic attacks. You seem to know the scoop on valium and its addictive qualities so I won't go over that again. I was given Valium for a completely unrelated issue - I had constant dizziness for three months from a brain tumor and was prescribed Valium because it helped to relieve the dizziness - I'm like you, I don't like drugs, take only what is necessary, and while I've had a bottle of 30 Valium in the house for 3 years there are still 28 in the bottle. The only side effects I've felt are they do make you sleepy and lethargic, so if you need to be alert and full of energy on the other end it may not be a good idea. But if you're traveling with others who can take over for you if needed if could be worth a try. Best of luck,Elizabeth


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE TIPS. I DO TRY TO TAKE SEVERAL DEEP BREATHS. BREATHING IN THRU MY NOSE AND OUT MY MOUTH SAYING-"IN WITH THE GOOD OUT WITH BAD" SOMETIMES IT WORKS SOMETIMES IT DOESN'T. I DONT NEED TO BE FULL OF ENERGY BUT JUST COPEING WOULD BE FINE WITH ME.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

See if your doctor will prescribe you Xanax. I used that for a little while when I would have anxiety attacks. Except I was getting them way too often so now I use Paxil. But for temporary situations, your doctor should be able to prescribe you that.


----------



## code9 (Dec 3, 2007)

Valium is strong medication, it takes 200 hours to fully break down and leave the system, diazepam breaks down into four long acting drugs. 30mg a day will knock out anxiety, but I didn't want to get up in the morning. I've never tried xanax, it may be more difficult to get because it's very short acting, and can lead to more anxiety when it wears off, they all do that, but xanax doesn't last long.Librax is prescribed for IBS, it has Librium in it, long acting benzo I believe, similar to valium, but doesn't make you as tired. Klonopin seems to work pretty well without making you tired. I think all these have tolerance/withdrawal. When I don't take them I can't sleep and anxiety is worse, so I have to stick to a regimen. I'd try to start with librax possible, it's for IBS, it helps with some of the symptoms, and it has librium in it. You can always step up the anti-anxiety medication later on if it doesn't work. I took it with great success for a long time, until I felt like it wasn't helping enough, I went to klonopin, then to valium, which was too much, so I went back to klonopin.Breathing and music and distraction only works for so long for me, is the IBS is in full gear, so is the anxiety, and no amount of breathing or listening to rain fall is going to stop it. But it does help a little in acute situations, when combined with anti-anxiety medications. Wikipedia has detailed info on all these drugs.


----------

